# What is it?



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

Its actually functional. puts air right into the k&n typhoon intake. but i have no idea what it is. no brand on it, no stamps, no serial number.... anyone got any ideas?


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

you would think this would attract more attention........


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

dude515 said:


> Its actually functional. puts air right into the k&n typhoon intake. but i have no idea what it is. no brand on it, no stamps, no serial number.... anyone got any ideas?


Show some pics with the hood up.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

will do this afternoon


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Pretty sure that is a custom hood. There are about only a handful of different hoods I have seen for our cars, and this isn't any of them.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya I'm pretty sure it's custom too. IIMHO it doesn't look that good either. The statement "puts air right into the k&n typhoon intake" is curious as the filter is up in the front corner (and the scoops are quite a ways back on the hood). Seeing that intake isn't that good even with the hood open I doubt this setup does anything.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yea, I would definitely get rid of that. Just my honest opinion


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

i agree that air has a bit of a ways to travel. it channels off from the scoops to the intake. but the car came with the hood, intake, custom exhaust, drilled+slotted rotors, and fierce instinct rubber. cant look a gift horse in the mouth  and i honestly prefer this look by far over most of the other gto hoods. and its nice to know that someone cared enough to do custom jobs for it. btw just replaced spark plugs. anyone ever see a wire fused to a plug? :seeya:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It's unique but how do you figure it channels air forward when air is traveling from the high pressure area of the kidney grills thru the radiator and front to back in the engine compartment? Even if the "scoops" may be a little higher pressure the nose of the car is the highest pressure and air flows from high to low. Take a hose and put 10# of pressure on one end and 5# on the other and see which way it flows. Just sayin'


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

heres that underside pic.


----------

